# Demasoni color change?



## Chris Wesley (Apr 1, 2009)

I recently purchased 2 light blue demasoni. One of them recently turned almost white and now has a light yellowish coloring, is this something I should be alarmed about with the fish?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmmm....sounds like u got jipped and sold some juvenile kenyi instead of demasoni as the male kenyis will turn a yellow gold color with vertical barring...very mean fish FYI


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

how old are they as well?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you post a pic?

If it's showing yellow, it's not a pure demasoni.

How is it behaving? Any signs of illness?


----------



## Chris Wesley (Apr 1, 2009)

They're not very old at all, still only about an inch. Your description of the kenyi sounds pretty much spot on, I examined the other one last night and it too is starting to get a yellowish coloring, I think you're right I guess I got jipped.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's pretty early for male transformation for a kenyi. I've seen small ones occasionally show a yellow cast to them, but it's usually not constant at that size. Stranger still would be two colouring up at that size!

There is a huge difference between kenyi fry and demasoni fry, so a pic would clear things up for you immediately.


----------

